# Please say a prayer for my little Ruby



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Many prayers from the Dallas crew. Please keep us posted.... she's a sweetheart.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Best of luck to Ruby in her surgery. I hope it brings her many more pain free years. Please give us an update.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

What a pretty girl! If it makes you feel any better, my golden Carmella was 13.5 years old at the time when she had her sternotomy, and she came out just fine. Your sweet girl will be totally fine after the surgery, and she will feel so much better! Bless you for caring about her enough to do this for her. She's going to feel like a new dog.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Awww, Ruby, you sweet thing, we'll be thinking of you!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Ruby is such a cutie! We will keep you both in our prayers. Please let us know how she makes out on Tuesday.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

My prayers are with sweet Ruby and with all of you. What a cutie she is! Please keep us posted on her surgery.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Ruby is a doll! Hope everything goes well for her on Tuesday.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Prayers and crossed fingers that all goes well with little Ruby.


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Prayers coming from the Northeast karen............


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Aww sweet girl..good luck on Tuesday.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Fingers crossed for a successful surgery for Ruby!


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

What a beauty she is. Sending lots of good wishes your way.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank you all so much for your thoughts, kindness, and best wishes for my little Ruby. They are so appreciated, and I will be sure and post an update Tuesday, as soon as I am able to get a report from the Vet. I wanted to wait at the Vets till she got out of surgery, but they told me that I should go home and wait till they called. They said they really won't know what they are dealing with as far as the tumor, until they get in there to remove it. One thing I do know for sure, it is going to be a LONG day.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I will say a prayers and keep her in my thoughts on Tuesday. Please let us know how she is doing. She is a very pretty little girl and that is such a sweet picture.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

You can get lost in thos beautiful eyes can't you. Prayers for your darling girl. My brother has a doxie that looks a lot like ruby and fritz is a hoot.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'll keep you and Ruby in my thoughts and prayers. I hope the surgery goes well and she does just great. She looks like such a sweetheart.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ruby*

I will be praying very hard for your sweet little Ruby and for you!!!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

All the best for Ruby on Tuesday, we'll be thinking of you


----------

